# I need some help with my hamster



## Isobel_7934 (Nov 29, 2020)

Hey,

I’ve had my 3 month old hamster for a month now and she’s still not really trusting me. When I first got her I left her alone for a few days and then slowly starting to speak to her/putting my hand in her cage. She just about takes treats from me but is very hesitant. I’ve tried to pick her up but she freaked out. I’m not sure what to do because I feel like I’m not getting anywhere. With my old hamster she was so friendly and didn’t mind me picking her up at all and it’s just annoying that I can’t seem to tame this one. She’s got a big cage with sand and toys but she just stays in her burrow a lot. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated 
Isobel


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Go back a step you're progressing too fast for her. Go back to offering food. Get to the point where she'll get onto your hand before trying to pick her up and do it slowly.

Also when getting her out the cage, get her to go into a cup/ jar or tube and lift her out that way. 

Note that all hamsters are individuals and some are faster to tame than others so don't be discouraged.

My ghost is hit and miss with handling and I've had him since January (he's a rescue). What I do with him is I give him a choice. I open his cage when he's awake and allow him to come out if he wants and goes back if he wants. He'll have a wander around. He may or may not come up to me. I give him a few treats. It's all down to him.

My roborovski would run into my hand and climb up my arm when he wanted to come out and I could just be tidying up his cage or refilling his water bowl. 

It's just a case of being patient


----------

